# Downloads to iPad slooow down



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

When I start downloading to my iPad, it starts out ok, and gives about a 16 minute estimated time remaining. But after awhile it slows to about 5 hours remaining. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Wow, something is wrong there. Is it a specific show? Maybe there is a glitch in the show that's causing an issue with transcoding? How much does it download before it grinds to a trickle like that?

Also is this a Roamio or a standalone Stream? If it's standalone how is it connected to the TiVo?


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Its a Roamio Pro, just set it up last week. Its every show. The first 100 MB or so seem to be ok, then it gradually slows down. It starts out at almost 1 MB per second, then gets to about 1/2 MB per ten seconds.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That's odd. How is the Roamio connected to your main network? Ethernet, MoCa, or Wifi?


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

The Roamio is Ethernet to the network and is the hub for a moca network with only one Tivo mini.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Can you stream reliably? Or do you get disconnect errors?


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

No errors, it just slows to a trickle.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I was referring to streaming. Streaming either works or doesn't. Does it work?


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I haven't tried streaming, only downloading. I did notice that I can download faster when my iPad is not connected to my home network. At home, an hour show takes over 8 hours, and when I'm away it only takes an hour and a half.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Since it's faster outside your home it's likely a wifi issue at home. Do you have any other devices connected to the wifi that could be eating up the bandwidth? Or perhaps some QoS setting on the wifi that is limiting traffic to your iPad. To download at full speed you need like 10Mbps, which should be nothing for a modern N wifi network.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Can you tell me what a QOS setting is? I've called Comcast twice, and they reset the modem, which works for a little while, but then it slows again. It starts at 1 MB/sec, then goes to 1 MB/10 seconds.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

QoS means quality of service. It's basically a setting inside the router that allows a particular device on your network to get priority over all other devices. If you have it turned on and that device is using up all your bandwidth then it could cause a serious slowdown. Although a similar slowdown could occur if you simply have too many devices accessing the wifi at once regardless if QoS is enabled or not.

Do you have a single modem that acts as both a modem and wifi router? Or do you have a separate wifi router? In either case you may try simply unplugging the wifi router and then plugging it back in to see if that helps. Some routers have sh*tty firmware and need to be rebooted occasionally to flush them out. Some even have a setting in the admin section that allows you to setup a reoccurring reboot on a set day/time. (I used to have one like this and had it set to reboot every Sunday at 4:00am)


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Its a Comcast Modem/Router. I've turned everything off that uses WiFI (basically my computer and phone) but the iPad, and still get a slow down. If I exit the TiVo program on the iPad, then start it right back up, it goes back up to a good speed.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I've never successfully downloaded anything to my iPad. I'm sure it's due to a wifi gremlin because we've been plagued with them forever. It's maddening. Sometimes I can stream successfully...but never download. And transfers between boxes take forever, too.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Philosofy said:


> Its a Comcast Modem/Router. I've turned everything off that uses WiFI (basically my computer and phone) but the iPad, and still get a slow down. If I exit the TiVo program on the iPad, then start it right back up, it goes back up to a good speed.


Did you try rebooting the modem/router? Just pull it's plug for a couple of seconds.

I'm downloading a movie to mine right now, using the Medium setting, and it's estimating about 30 minutes for a 2 hour movie. Been downloading for a couple minutes now and the estimate has bounced up and down a little, but the MBs are consistently ticking up.


----------

